# My newest projects- antler jewelry



## moladihunter

My husband had a lot of antler he didn't use for his predator calls he makes so I decided to use his left overs. This is just a few of the things I've made.
Wolf Paw Key Ring








Tribal Bear Paw Key Ring








Deer Antler Necklace








Deer Antler Necklace








Deer Antler Necklace








Coyote Paw


----------



## Mattuk

I like the wolf key ring very good!


----------



## youngdon

I like the coyote paw also. What prices do you ask for them Moladihunter?


----------



## On a call

Look good to me...now I have to hide these photos from my wife









Nice work !!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Nice work! Now I really gotta make sure my wife doesn't get on here. Sorry.









That wolf key ring is great!


----------



## Ruger

Awesome work! I am definitely interested if you sell your pieces.


----------



## moladihunter

I have pictures of some of the other ones I've done on my facebook under my Big Creek Outdoors and more album. Yes I do sell them. I have them at the local sporting goods shop I help out at.
http://www.facebook.com/people/Christina-Claric-Purdun/589294091


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Very Nice MLH-------sb-------------put them on mipredatorhunting.com too*


----------



## youngdon

You should list your prices here. Not everyone(me) is on facebook.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> You should list your prices here. Not everyone(me) is on facebook.


You COULD change that.


----------



## bones44

We've tried Chris. Didn't work on him or Matt and OAC.... Awesome jewelry by the way !!


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> We've tried Chris. Didn't work on him or Matt and OAC.... Awesome jewelry by the way !!


You can now find me on facebook!


----------



## bones44

Say what ???? You finally broke down and did it huh ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes I'm afraid so!


----------



## hassell

Some very nice work.


----------



## moladihunter

Try this link. You don't have to be a member of facebook to see it. I changed the viewing permissions on it.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.373965289091.154724.589294091&l=c03c0419b2&type=1

I do have more pieces to get pictures of. I should get them in that album hopefully tomorrow night.


----------



## youngdon

Chris Miller said:


> You COULD change that.


Yes the jewelry is awesome!!

I guess I'm confused by th fascination of facebook, it's one thing to find a lost friend another altogether to want to know what is happening in his or her life everyday, but if I want to follow his hour by hour day I can follow him or her on twitter.

Go ahead explain to me, what's the deal !


----------



## El Gato Loco

Don,

It's just a simple way to stay connected. You don't have to track their every move, but if you're interested you can look at their wall.

I am a little selfish wish my use of Facebook. I just use it to post off the wall stuff so that I can watch people's responses.







If you friend me on there, expect to be entertained some days, and offended the rest of the time. lol


----------



## Mattuk

If thats how it is Chris I'll have to look you up!


----------



## youngdon

Chris Miller said:


> Don,
> 
> It's just a simple way to stay connected. You don't have to track their every move, but if you're interested you can look at their wall.
> 
> I am a little selfish wish my use of Facebook. I just use it to post off the wall stuff so that I can watch people's responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you friend me on there, expect to be entertained some days, and offended the rest of the time. lol


I could definitly use the entertaining however, I doubt you'll find me too offended. I was on it, but cancelled my account after my friends daughter got the koobecaf virus and they SAID it messed her computer up pretty goOD. perhaps soon.


----------



## bar-d

Very nice, creative jewelry. Kudos, I hope it sells well for you moladihunter.
No facebook for me. My wife spends enough time on there for the both of us. No tweets either.


----------



## moladihunter

Facebook is how I keep in touch with my older kids. One doesn't have a phone. My husband can't hardly use the computer so needless to say I am the one on it most the time. He can turn it on to play his hunting game on it.


----------



## ReidRH

You got a wing suit for your wife yet Chris!!


----------



## ReidRH

MLH I The jewlry is Great! I wish I would have seen it before the wifes Birthday!!


----------



## youngdon

ReidRH said:


> You got a wing suit for your wife yet Chris!!


Sounds like a poor trade for someone who keep him in line all the time.


----------



## youngdon

ReidRH said:


> MLH I The jewlry is Great! I wish I would have seen it before the wifes Birthday!!


You could stock up just to have something on hand in case you do something stupid LOL or to give her a gift for no reason.


----------



## moladihunter

remember not just for women on necklaces.
Just made these
Hairpipe with bear claw carved on antler slab








Turquoise, lapis and red jasper with deer pendant


----------



## Mattuk

You'll never see me with a woman's necklace on!


----------



## moladihunter

Several that I make are unisex


----------



## Mattuk

They are lovely for the girls but not me all I wear is a watch!


----------



## youngdon

Matts Watch......Cute, fun and fabulously stylish.


----------



## Mattuk

How did you know!


----------



## moladihunter

Here's my newest. 
Badger claw with hairpipe, black onyx and brass.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats an interesting piece. Very good.


----------



## moladihunter

Here's the second one I got done.


----------



## youngdon

Nice work MLH, the claw really gives it another dimension.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I want one like this....









But it has to fit more like a choker.... up close to the neck. And I want a bobcat paw print.

Can you swing that? I could measure my fat neck for you?

I'm not too proud to wear a necklace. (Matt)..... although I would never wear a propeller on my hat.


----------



## youngdon

LOL That was funny.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...it was funny.


----------



## moladihunter

It is more of a choker. It should measure about 22 inches from one end to the other. I can probably do a bobcat paw. I am planning on getting some bobcat claws to do some chokers with.


Chris Miller said:


> I want one like this....
> 
> View attachment 2328
> 
> 
> But it has to fit more like a choker.... up close to the neck. And I want a bobcat paw print.
> 
> Can you swing that? I could measure my fat neck for you?
> 
> I'm not too proud to wear a necklace. (Matt)..... although I would never wear a propeller on my hat.


----------



## El Gato Loco

moladihunter said:


> It is more of a choker. It should measure about 22 inches from one end to the other. I can probably do a bobcat paw. I am planning on getting some bobcat claws to do some chokers with.


My neck is 18'... so I am thinking 20-22" would be good?


----------



## knapper

I would wear a necklace also, if it had a bear claw.


----------



## Mattuk

Chris Miller said:


> I'm not too proud to wear a necklace. (Matt)..... although I would never wear a propeller on my hat.


Good for you Chris girls jewelry is just not for me!


----------



## moladihunter

I am hoping in about a week to have one done with a bobcat claw. I still have to cut the claws off a bobcat we have in the freezer.


----------



## youngdon

Be sure to post a pic of the MLH, I'd like to see it.


----------



## moladihunter

Here's one with a bobcat paw.


----------



## moladihunter

Finally got a bobcat claw choker made. Has hairpipe, copper and lapsi beads.


----------



## bones44

Those are awesome !! Very nice work.


----------



## moladihunter

made simple chokers today with bobcat and coyote claws.


----------



## moladihunter

For those with Facebook. I now have a page with the jewelry and my para cord products.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Big-Creek-Outdoors/208710415860447


----------

